# اكثر من 80 مشروع لبرنامج Autocad and Solidworks



## عبدالله وتاري (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الرابط https://www.dropbox.com/s/51qqb81o33bxf7a/Autocad and Solidworks Project.rar


----------



## هشام20 (21 مارس 2014)

لا شيئ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## engineer (4 أبريل 2014)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

